# how long before separation ?



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone on Kijiji has had an accidental litter and is trying to rehome the babies. They do not seem to know a lot about baby rats, and are unsure of when it is safe to separate them from the mother and send them home. When is the suggested length of time they can be sent home ?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

4 weeks is a little early, but possible. and the babies HAVE to be separated by gender boys and girls by 5 weeks, no later, or they can breed with their siblings and mother.


----------

